# Metro to be exempted from midday work ban



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Dubai's Roads and Transport Authority (RTA) has requested that the Dubai Metro’s Red Line be exempt from the UAE’s summer midday work ban, as contractors try to meet the project’s September 9 deadline.

An exemption from the rule has been granted for the project’s Red Line.
A ministry spokesperson was not available for comment.

Metro Red Line set for midday work ban exemption - Construction & Industry - ArabianBusiness.com

_In other words, let's not worry too much about labourers collapsing from dehydration and heat exhaustion; launching the Metro on the magical 09 09 09 is far more important._


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And?

I actually agree with this, we desperately need the metro and that's just called commerce.

last night I saw a few of the guys working on the station sort of on Airport road/end of garhoud bridge road, breaking fast at iftar - they all appeared well happy!


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

Its probably why they had a death a couple of weeks back! I don't agree that we need a metro to be working so badly that we put people at risk of death


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Crammyman said:


> I don't agree that we need a metro to be working so badly that we put people at risk of death


Tongue-in-cheek comment from Andy Capp, I presume...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Not at all.

The health and safety issue is another thing entirely - you need to understand that the average labourer is an illiterate guy - they are basically told what to do, trying to educate them means time and money which will just not happen here.

Yes a few deaths do occur (sadly) but whether there is a midday break or not, the deaths will continue.


----------



## Trevorbob (Jul 17, 2009)

You must be on the wind up with that comment Andy. I will not rise to it - although i'm sure someone will.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It wasn't a wind up comment, whether or not there is a midday break for the workers will make no difference whatsoever on the amount of casualties that occur.

I mean, for an 8 storey building to just collapse (due to crap steel according to a bloke i know) and there to be absolutely NO casualties AT ALL.

Well it's amazing isn't it!


----------



## Trevorbob (Jul 17, 2009)

I think they were all on their midday break when it happened, so you see it does save lives.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Trevorbob said:


> I think they were all on their midday break when it happened, so you see it does save lives.


Surely that is incidental?

If it collapsed during a break, that was just fortuitous. It could have happened any time and then people would have been hurt.

Anyone recall the massive collapse at the docks a few years ago and the complete hush up of the death toll? 

-


----------



## Trevorbob (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes, sorry i was being facetious to win an argument (and to get my postings up so i can PM)


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

"whether there is a midday break or not, the deaths will continue"

By the time it gets to the midday break this time of year you can see that workers are clearly struggling and the removal of this would without doubt significantly increase the risk of death through heat exhaustion. Yes, with the midday break, we will still sadly get deaths but not nearly as many as if we removed it. (I think Trevorbob is right, you must be winding me up!)

As for the building collapse, it was obvious some hours before it collapsed that it was going to as the windows were popping out, it didn't just fall down all of a sudden so there was plenty of time to evacuate the workers, thankfully.


----------

